# Sneak Peak of BSO "Parot"



## Garlu (May 28, 2021)

Hi everyone,

Today, a series I worked on gets its premiere in Amazon Prime Video. This is a sneak peak of the soundtrack.
Hope you like it:




Best,

Vanessa G.
"Garlu"


----------



## kgdrum (May 28, 2021)

Absolutely Beautiful ❤️ 🎶🎶🎶🎶🎶


----------



## Markrs (May 28, 2021)

Sounds beautiful, just really lovely


----------



## doctoremmet (May 28, 2021)

Congratulations. Very nice!


----------



## Garlu (May 28, 2021)

Many thanks for your time and comments! Really appreciated!


----------



## Toecutter (May 28, 2021)

Congratulations Vanessa  I think my browser is blocking the link but I heard the track in your Instagram a few hours ago and it's so good, very emotional, my kind of vibe  Is this the show's main theme? A character theme?


----------



## Garlu (May 28, 2021)

Toecutter said:


> Congratulations Vanessa  I think my browser is blocking the link but I heard the track in your Instagram a few hours ago and it's so good, very emotional, my kind of vibe  Is this the show's main theme? A character theme?


It's one of the themes, in this case, related to the main character, Isabel, and her past, developed in a more emotional way, narrating some of her most difficult memories...

The score has a lot of electronics/sound design (more in the thriller world), but we decided to have the flashbacks with a more symphonic/acoustic feel. 

Glad you like it! Thanks for listening!


----------



## jben (May 28, 2021)

Congratulations!
From the sneak peak, it seems an intense and emotional music. I'll watch the series on Prime Video paying special attention to the music... I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## patrick76 (May 29, 2021)

Agree with everyone else, this is just really lovely stuff. Thank you for sharing. I hope the series lives up to the music! Great work!


----------



## Garlu (May 31, 2021)

Thanks everyone for taking a listen and for all the comments/support! It means a lot to me!


----------



## Garlu (May 31, 2021)

nolotrippen said:


> Is it April yet?


what do you mean?


----------



## Israel Álvarez (May 31, 2021)

Congratulations Vanessa! sounds marvellous!
I'm glad to see that we are finally providing visibility and recognition to OST women composers, especially in Spain. Great job!
Saludos desde Gijón


----------



## Garlu (May 31, 2021)

Israel Álvarez said:


> Congratulations Vanessa! sounds marvellous!
> I'm glad to see that we are finally providing visibility and recognition to OST women composers, especially in Spain. Great job!
> Saludos desde Gijón


So glad to see more spanish people on this forum! Thanks for stopping by, for listening and for the support. I think we are making some progress on getting more projects (poco a poco!), starting to get ride of the "label" being "assistants" to someone else or not being strong enough to lead the music department. We, women, definitely can do it and should get the chance to do it!


----------



## el-bo (May 31, 2021)

Beautiful work!


----------



## muziksculp (May 31, 2021)

*Congratulations ! *

Wonderful soundtrack.


----------

